# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për antarët e forumit.

## tutankamon

meqenese po e rihap une kete teme perfitoj nga rasti t ju uroj nje jave te mbare te gjitheve atyre qe e meritojne,,,,pp

----------


## kleadoni

Pershendetje edhe per ty qe ke humbur fare. Shpresoj te jesh mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [LoTi]

*Pèrshèndetje gjithashtu!!!*

----------


## Busy Girl

pershendetje forumi........

----------


## thirsty

hi ju

ckemi bizi-ele?

----------


## Busy Girl

ckemi xhan si ja ke kaluar
me ke miss sot.........

----------


## thirsty

> ckemi xhan si ja ke kaluar
> me ke miss sot.........


me lemb koka

kush ka miss ke? apo miss modele?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

me ke miss ti moreeee
pse te lem koka

----------


## thirsty

> me ke miss ti moreeee
> pse te lem koka[IMG]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YsSfgg9O4-8/S70gSmmmFdI/AAAAAAAABAw/nWsYk_pHzXs/s1600/IMG_6214.JPG[ /IMG]


fare  :perqeshje: 



nuk e di
mbase nga gjumi :s

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Merimbrema te gjithve,ne veqanti tutankamon,dhe kerkoj falje per hapjen e te njetes teme,arsyeja se kam verejt qe e kishit hapur kete teme


*

----------


## EDUARDI

Mirembrema Dhe Un Ju Pershendes Te Gjitheve.....

----------


## irfancana

Përshëndetje të gjithëve.

----------


## B@Ne

Naten e mire forumi , klm diten e neserme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

Good Morning Albania

----------


## stern

*Miremngjesi

Ju Pershendet te gjitheve

Nje dite sa me te ngrohte dhe te mbushur plot dashuri*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mirmengjesi te gjithve,ju uroj nje dite te mbare.*

----------


## Busy Girl

Mirmengjesiiiiii si ma bete gjumin  sot

----------


## hot_prinz

Shfrytezoj rastin dhe poziten e lakmueshme, tu pershendes te gjitheve.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

> *Merimbrema te gjithve,ne veqanti tutankamon,dhe kerkoj falje per hapjen e te njetes teme,arsyeja se kam verejt qe e kishit hapur kete teme
> 
> 
> *


flm yll i vogel,
ty t ka fal zoti mi yll e as mos e caj koken hic , :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

jasha ju te dashuruarit , kalofshi bukur , me dashuri dhe ma shum sex..ppp

----------


## Busy Girl

ckemi forumi si mja kalut sot une tani erdha edhe po iki spo ju shqetesoj  :perqeshje:

----------

